# Emperor's Palace on Terra



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is the Emperor's Palace located on Terra? I know Terra in the 40K time has had alot of the continents/countries renamed over the long history. Are we ever given any clues?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It is...... Europe I believe. lol


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Some of the continents names are a little altered, but I do believe gen.ahab is right. They call it Europa or something. Which confused the hell out of me at first because that`s the name of one of Saturns moons! Took me a week before I realized what it meant.:ireful2:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Took me a week before I realized what it meant.:ireful2:


:rofl:..... filler text.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I know most of the fluff said the emperors palace takes up the entire continent.... Kinda large


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe it was based over Anatolia, the place where he was born, obviously a reference to Constantinium I.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

I thought it was contructed on Mount Everest....or at least a huge mountain range. They cut off the peaks and built the palace right on top.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

RudeAwakening79 said:


> I thought it was contructed on Mount Everest....or at least a huge mountain range. They cut off the peaks and built the palace right on top.


Yeah I was fairly certain it was on the Himalayan mountains in Asia too.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The astronomicon is on the Himalayas. The Imperial Palace was always supposed to be centred on Nottingham but that may have changed. 

Aramoro


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I believe it was based over Anatolia, the place where he was born, obviously a reference to Constantinium I.


I actually thought it was based over Nottingham, where GW was founded!

But regardless, I've heard reports that it covers the entire Northern Hemisphere, but also that it only covers a continent. So either or, its massive!


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

But regardless said:


> every thing I have read points to the Himalayas and also that the oceans have long since boiled away that would make a F"£King big continent :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It doesn't cover Himalayas.... In tact they are e only remaining mountain range on the planet.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Isn't it Portugal? where the story George and the dragon story is based. (Emperor being george, Dragon being Necron Red Dragon) cos he kept the dragon there until it much much later moved to mars? 
I could be way way off here tho.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm fairly certain it's built on the Himalayas, I think it says so in Tales of Heresy the HH book.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought the palace spanned europe and Russia. The Himilayas was a top secret research base but i didn't think it was part of the main palace complex


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The fluff gets retconned so often it's pretty much impossible to keep track of. As I remember it the Imperial Palace was around Nottingham (but was huge spanning hundreds of miles, and the Astronomicon was in the Himalayas with the secret research base as the only place not overtaken with Hive Spires. 

Aramoro


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I was under the impression that there was another one on the other side of earth as well?


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah the Ecclesiarchy was supposed to have its palace on the other side of the planet.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Apparently the Emperor's _en suite _bathroom and toilet are located somewhere over the United Kingdom. Rumour has it that it was placed above the ruins of where Liverpool used to be :spiteful:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Based on plate movements, wouldn't it mean that basically the America's be attached to Russia and so forth? Maybe they stopped plate movements.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

There would still be plate movements unless they have found a way to control geothermic energy (GW never got that deep) but all the oceans have dried up, so earth is one barren land mass.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

They filled in the Oceans so there is one big plate, if there is any plate movement then idk lol I'm no geologist.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The latest fluff (the short stories "Blood Games" and "The Lightning Tower", specifically) place the Imperial Palace atop what we know as the Himalayas.

Whether descriptions of it being "continent-sized" are a typical Imperial exaggeration/propaganda effort or not is up for debate. The Himalayas themselves are a tremendous land-mass, and they alone would make it the largest fortress ever made.


----------



## sartan2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> The latest fluff (the short stories "Blood Games" and "The Lightning Tower", specifically) place the Imperial Palace atop what we know as the Himalayas.
> 
> Whether descriptions of it being "continent-sized" are a typical Imperial exaggeration/propaganda effort or not is up for debate. The Himalayas themselves are a tremendous land-mass, and they alone would make it the largest fortress ever made.


THE END..... lol :security:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I will need a reference to a page because in the old that mountain range was the only surviving mountain range on Terra. Most fluff puts the imperial palace over Europe with the Himalayas being home to the labs and the chambers of the astronomica. Since the Himalayas have remained untouched at least on the exterior and the palace is several Km high...... I don't think so.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

People are confusing the astronomican with the Emperor's palace.

The palace was built over Europe, and was larger than continent size - it is the first man made structure visible on Earth from Mars. (there is an actual wording of that, somewhere)

The astronomican was built over the Himalayas.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I assure you, I did not simply misread that part. It is quite clearly stated that it is the Imperial Palace that is over the Himalayas--in both stories. I'll return with page references in a bit.


----------

